# Young tris



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some new pix of the young bucks from the orphaned litter off Noma and Nibbles. They are about five and a half weeks old.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

i love that darker one!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like they are growning up!! I too love the darker one!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a real sweetie as well as being pretty.


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

That dark one is absolutely gorgeous! i want one !!
x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear Carla:

Thanks.

-moustress

ps they are all dead as of eight days ago in a mousery 'accident i'm sorry to see folks still posting on the dead i guess i just have to suck it up be gracious

GRRRRRR!


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Awh  that is such a shame, did the breeding pair survive?
xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No. 200 out of 275 of my meeces died. I am still just sick over it.


----------

